# Gentle Giants



## Apollo

I am currently doing research before obtaining my first puppy moving into my new home. I plan on obtaining a newfoundland puppy and want to be as prepared as possible for feeding. I recently found a rescue site called Gentle Giants rescue Gentle Giants Rescue and Adoptions, they are a very large rescue group that works primarily with giant breed dogs. While reading about them I found their very strict feeding requirements for any dog adopted from them. Of course the number one food they suggest is their own brand called Gentle Giants world class canine cuisine LINK. But on every site I have searched I have yet to find any reviews or comments on this food, I was wondering if anyone on this forum had ever heard of or tried this brand and if it is really as good as they try to promote it, it is all natural, with multiple sources of protein but I just have to be skeptical of something I can only find information on through its own website.


----------



## RawFedDogs

Be very careful. Gentle Giants is a very controversial rescue orginazation. There have been many complaints by many people who have adopted from them. Most of the complaints have been concerning the health of the dogs they adopt. I have no idea if these charges have any basis or not. There is a group of people who have been trying to put them out of business for at least 6 or 7 years. So far, obviously they have not been successful. I used to have a link to a web page about this group of people but don't have it any longer.

I do know that their food is pretty much garbage and the requirement to feed it is not for the health of the dogs, rather for the pocketbooks of Gentle Giants.


----------



## Apollo

Thank you for the quick response, I know health issues with giant breeds are common and with a primarily giant breed rescue there are going to be issues with that and I was not planning on rescuing for my first dog either as it takes experienced ownership to do so. But I do appreciate the concern and plan to investigate quite thoroughly into whoever I obtain my dog from. I expected as much that the suggestion of their food was for their financial benefit. But I wasn't sure if they were providing a quality product or not in doing so. I hope for more responses on this and will check back regularly as I continue to research the best foods for my future dog. Any and all feedback or suggestions on this are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Unosmom

I dont see the complete food analysis on there, which makes it confusing and hard to grade it.


----------



## Rodney

Gentle Giants is not a reputable rescue organization and their food is mediocre at best.


----------



## danman2_2999

A buddy of mine was looking for an alternative to Kirkland's brand, as he was not too happy after Sunshine's transition from Science Diet. He mentioned the kibble seemed very oily and maybe that explained her usual runny stools.

I remembered hearing about this brand before and did a search here and found this post. I was curious if anyone could follow up on the following chart that was on their web site... as I've heard here its mediocre at best, yet the chart makes it seem like a good cheaper alternative to many other crappy brands listed.

Is this a decent alternative to Kirkland?


----------



## buddy97

danman2_2999 said:


> A buddy of mine was looking for an alternative to Kirkland's brand, as he was not too happy after Sunshine's transition from Science Diet. He mentioned the kibble seemed very oily and maybe that explained her usual runny stools.
> 
> I remembered hearing about this brand before and did a search here and found this post. I was curious if anyone could follow up on the following chart that was on their web site... as I've heard here its mediocre at best, yet the chart makes it seem like a good cheaper alternative to many other crappy brands listed.
> 
> Is this a decent alternative to Kirkland?


that chart is meaningless without seeing how the foods are arranged (order) and some kind of nutrient analysis. that chart just states what is in the food. for all we know, all the grains are right at the top. besides, they picked some of the absolute bottom of the barrel foods to compare themselves to.


----------



## Gia

I read the website and did see that they insist on giant breed dogs NEVER being fed more than 22% protein and 9% fat. I think most of us would agree that healthy dogs need more protein and fat than that. But, if the food is available in Supermarkets and the prices are good....I'd feed it over Alpo, Ol' Roy and Pedigree.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Their food is not anything I'd ever feed my dogs. 
That being said, PLEASE look into this rescue. Growing up in Southern California, and working in the dog industry, I can not tell you the number of horror stories I've heard about Gentile Giants. They're such a scam. And the fact that they seem to ALWAYS have litters of every giant breed.... and they "sell" puppies for "Breeders in Texas" ohhhh no, big red flags there.


----------



## schtuffy

I don't think you should base it off of that chart. Lettuce, celery, watercress, beets, etc. aren't something to look for in kibble in my opinion. And there are some who will argue that you don't even need the rest of those fruits, grains, veggies, and so forth


----------



## cprcheetah

I know of another "Big Dog Rescue" that is FAR more reputable than Gentle Giants, it's called Big Dog Huge Paws, they are based in Colorado, and they take excellent care of the puppies/dogs they rescue.

Interesting you can't find the ingredients list on their website but I did find it on Dog Food Analysis (which gave it 3 stars). I would not feed it based on the Beet Pulp, the Menadione, and unnecessary vegetables, and I HATE it when food has unspecified "Natural Flavors" Natural flavors of what?

Ingredients
Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Barley, Oatmeal, Beet Pulp (Sugar Removed), Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Flaxseed Meal, Herring Meal, Natural Flavors, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Yeast, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Dried Kelp, Vegetable Pomace (Carrots, Celery, Beets, Parsley, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach), Sweet Potatoes, Peas, Cranberries, Blueberries, Apples, Dried Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Fermentation Solubles, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera, Spirulina, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Mixed Tocopherols, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (a source of vitamin C), Chondroitin Sulfate, Beta-carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, (Polysaccharide Complexes of Zinc, Iron, Copper, and Manganese), Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (a source of Vitamin K), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Cobalt Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihyriodide, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Rosemary Extract


Guaranteed Nutrient Analysis
Crude Protein 22% (Min.)
Crude Fat 9% (Min.)
Crude Fiber 4% (Max.)
Crude Moisture 10% (Max.)
Calcium 1% (Min.)
Phosphorus .8% (Min.)
Vitamin E 250 IU\kg (Min.)
Vitamin C 60 mg\kg (Min.)*
Omega-6 Fatty Acids 2.5% (Min.)*
Omega-3 Fatty Acids .7% (Min.)*
Glucosamine 375 mg\kg (Min.)*
Chondroitin 50 mg\kg (Min.)*


* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.


Nutritional statement:
Gentle Giants Rescue and Adoptions World Class Canine Cuisine Chicken, Rice and Oatmeal is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for all life stages of dogs.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Apollo said:


> I am currently doing research before obtaining my first puppy moving into my new home. I plan on obtaining a newfoundland puppy and want to be as prepared as possible for feeding. I recently found a rescue site called Gentle Giants rescue Gentle Giants Rescue and Adoptions, they are a very large rescue group that works primarily with giant breed dogs. While reading about them I found their very strict feeding requirements for any dog adopted from them. Of course the number one food they suggest is their own brand called Gentle Giants world class canine cuisine LINK. But on every site I have searched I have yet to find any reviews or comments on this food, I was wondering if anyone on this forum had ever heard of or tried this brand and if it is really as good as they try to promote it, it is all natural, with multiple sources of protein but I just have to be skeptical of something I can only find information on through its own website.


i saw a documentery on them they seem like a good rescue. good luck with the rescue/


----------



## whiteleo

You can't always believe everything you see RCTRIPLEFRESH5, you should know that by now, where have you been?


----------



## jdatwood

cprcheetah said:


> I know of another "Big Dog Rescue" that is FAR more reputable than Gentle Giants, it's called Big Dog Huge Paws, they are based in Colorado, and they take excellent care of the puppies/dogs they rescue.


As well as the Rocky Mountain Great Dane Rescue (which we volunteer for) :wink:


----------



## PUNKem733

I like them giving Iams a C, they compared their foods only to some of the worst foods out there. 

A+ LOL!!


----------



## cprcheetah

jdatwood said:


> As well as the Rocky Mountain Great Dane Rescue (which we volunteer for) :wink:


Yes, they are awesome as well, we work with Jodi here in Utah with both RMGDRI and Big Dogs Huge Paws on ocassion and they are both great rescues, I just put the Big Dogs since they were talking about getting a Newfie.


----------



## meggels

Wow, this Gentle Giants "rescue" sounds pretty awful!


----------



## jdatwood

cprcheetah said:


> Yes, they are awesome as well, we work with Jodi here in Utah with both RMGDRI and Big Dogs Huge Paws on ocassion and they are both great rescues, I just put the Big Dogs since they were talking about getting a Newfie.


I know :wink: Couldn't resist plugging RMGDRI as well though.... :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws

cprcheetah said:


> Yes, they are awesome as well, we work with Jodi here in Utah with both RMGDRI and Big Dogs Huge Paws on ocassion and they are both great rescues, I just put the Big Dogs since they were talking about getting a Newfie.


I just realized you're in Lehi....
I'm in Orem!

I'm also going to be volunteering with RMGDRI.... already started the process. 


heh, small world.


----------



## CorgiPaws

meggels said:


> Wow, this Gentle Giants "rescue" sounds pretty awful!


They are absolutely the worst rescue I know of. I'm really not sure how they even get away with calling themselves a "rescue."
Their "adoption fees" can be as high as $900-$1200.


----------



## cprcheetah

CorgiPaws said:


> I just realized you're in Lehi....
> I'm in Orem!
> 
> I'm also going to be volunteering with RMGDRI.... already started the process.
> 
> 
> heh, small world.


LOL, yep it is a small world! We go to Orem all the time (Buy Low/Winco) lol, as well as hubby works there, so we picked somewhere kind of in the middle as I work in Bountiful. I would LOVE to foster a dane (I love danes --have 2 waiting at the bridge) but hubby is NOT a big dog person....still working on that lol.


----------



## meggels

CorgiPaws said:


> They are absolutely the worst rescue I know of. I'm really not sure how they even get away with calling themselves a "rescue."
> Their "adoption fees" can be as high as $900-$1200.


Holy cow. 

*picks jaw back up and closes mouth*


----------



## cprcheetah

CorgiPaws said:


> They are absolutely the worst rescue I know of. I'm really not sure how they even get away with calling themselves a "rescue."
> Their "adoption fees" can be as high as $900-$1200.


Because there is someone famous associated with it....Burt something or other who used to play Robin on TV.


----------



## jdatwood

cprcheetah said:


> Because there is someone famous associated with it....Burt something or other who used to play Robin on TV.


EXACTLY! He's using his name in a very bad way unfortunately....


----------



## buddy97

jdatwood said:


> EXACTLY! He's using his name in a very bad way unfortunately....


Burt Ward...you deserve a kick in the groin for that


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Hahaha! He has a hole in his tights!


----------



## dobesgalore

Ania's Mommy said:


> Hahaha! He has a hole in his tights!


LOL!!! Lookin' awful close, arn't ya?:biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

dobesgalore said:


> LOL!!! Lookin' awful close, arn't ya?:biggrin:


Ya caught me! It was the mention of a groin that made me look though!:biggrin:


----------



## dobesgalore

Ania's Mommy said:


> Ya caught me! It was the mention of a groin that made me look though!:biggrin:


I know, I just had to go there!!! LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## gr8 dane

Gentle Giants dog food is the same quality as the average supermarket brand dog food on the market- which is not good quality. While it is not particularly bad I still would not reccomend it for dogs of all ages though that's what it says on the packet. Especially in giant breed dogs puppies require drastically different feeding in order to grow properly, this recommendation should ring a warning bell about this food. Also, I have heard of dogs who suffered from constant sloppy stools or diarrohea when eating gentle giants dog food, especially in the larger breeds which this food was supposedly designed for. So I'd recommend steering clear of a food which doesn't provide proper ingredient listing to the public because you don't really know what it contains.


----------



## Mia

Great advice!


----------



## texmortg

*Research People RESEARCH!!!!*



RawFedDogs said:


> Be very careful. Gentle Giants is a very controversial rescue orginazation. There have been many complaints by many people who have adopted from them. Most of the complaints have been concerning the health of the dogs they adopt. I have no idea if these charges have any basis or not. There is a group of people who have been trying to put them out of business for at least 6 or 7 years. So far, obviously they have not been successful. I used to have a link to a web page about this group of people but don't have it any longer.
> 
> I do know that their food is pretty much garbage and the requirement to feed it is not for the health of the dogs, rather for the pocketbooks of Gentle Giants.



There is a place called Heidelberg Shepherds located in spring Tx. They run their business the exact SAME way! They sell puupies and adult shepherds too for a very very high price thinking they breed the best on the planet all due to their brand food. They will not sell you a puppy unless you buy their food too. I bought a puppy that was having the runs for about a week on their food and researched to find FROMMS to be a very superior puppy/dog food.He loved it!!!! and within a day his stools were normal, and he stopped smelling funky too and stop scratching as well.......it is in the diet but the dog food these people are selling is a joke! They are a JOKE!! they should be investigated by animal rights groups. 
I believe in someone adopting and using the best brand dog/puppy available. Research people RESEARCH! You don't see toyota selling toyota brand gasoline only for toyota's!!! ETC........ Research people Research and our dogs may out live a toyota...


----------



## bobgay

*Responce to my question about gentle giant*

Hi all thanks for all the good info.You have all convinced me that perhaps i should look into other brands like orijin. I really appreciate it. And thanks for the warm welcome.
Bob


----------



## Irishwolfhounder

*Wrong!*



RawFedDogs said:


> Be very careful. Gentle Giants is a very controversial rescue orginazation. There have been many complaints by many people who have adopted from them. Most of the complaints have been concerning the health of the dogs they adopt. I have no idea if these charges have any basis or not. There is a group of people who have been trying to put them out of business for at least 6 or 7 years. So far, obviously they have not been successful. I used to have a link to a web page about this group of people but don't have it any longer.
> 
> I do know that their food is pretty much garbage and the requirement to feed it is not for the health of the dogs, rather for the pocketbooks of Gentle Giants.


We have three Irish Wolfhounds and one shih tzu...they have been eating GGCC for 8 months now and they are thriving!! They are calmer too. Here's the deal. I have no idea what you are basing your comments on, but I can say to you, you are wrong on every level. Burt Ward and his wife Tracy are devoted to helping and saving the lives of giant breed dogs that would otherwise be euthanized. They have the financial resources to do this all for no profit. They don't "line their pockets" as you stated. Based on their ingredients along, GGCC should retail for sixty bucks or so but their 35LB BAG is 34.99. GGC Rescue goes through 500-600 pounds of their kibble a day. 

Mr. Ward actually called me directly when I emailed them questions about their food etc. we spoke for one hour and the passion he and wife have is remarkable. They are the real deal and their dog food is better than the $70 Oijen I used to feed our dogs. It's low in fat and high in all the good stuff. Period.


----------



## InkedMarie

IWHounder: a google search on problems with Burt Ward & his rescue brings up a few old sites but also a yelp review with current reviews, both good & bad and both old & new reviews. Glad you've had no problems but I've been eading bad things about them for years so it appears to keep happening.


----------



## LeonilCraig

The only problem as I have with gentle giant is there health, it seems like they are so sensitive and so easy to get sick and it worries me a lot as I kept coming back to the vet.


----------



## InkedMarie

LeonilCraig said:


> The only problem as I have with gentle giant is there health, it seems like they are so sensitive and so easy to get sick and it worries me a lot as I kept coming back to the vet.


I'm not sure what you're talking about. Gentle Giants is a dog food and a giant breed dog rescue.


----------

